# Meet Daisy and Bruiser



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello GTAA,

I first bought these 2 fish while I was living/ working in Singapore from my good friend Hermanus. He specializes in keeping/ competing and breeding this type of fish. When I had to come back to Canada about a year ago, I wasn't going to sell and abandon these 2- especially since I've wanted to keep a pair of them even as a child. So, I packed them with special care and they made it back with me in my luggage all the way to Canada!

They've got such personality and beauty it's no wonder they rank amongst some of the most sought after species in the FW hobby.

Anyhow enough of the narrative...GTAA, meet:

Daisy!









AND

Bruiser!









GUESS WHAT THEY ARE! LOL.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

A rare betta or macropodus sp...


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Keep guessing  - be more specific if you can!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Betta Macrostomas Very nice 

I thought you were going to let me know if you could get any?

Link to spawning : simply amazing !!


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Aw damit! GOOD GUESS!

Yeah actually I do plan on bringing in more pairs from Hermanus. I have to find the people first - these fish NOT are your everyday aquarium fish like platies or guppies and don't sell for a song. I'm trying to build a list of definite buyers first, get their commitment then bring them in. Otherwise its just not financially feasible. Temba, if you're still interested in getting a pair or more - please PM me your contact info and details and I'll add you to the list of people. If and when I get enough people, I'll let everyone know and we'll all proceed to the next step.

This is a pair I've had since living in Singapore - so they're not 'new' to my collection.

I'll post more pictures later tonight. Stay tuned! 



TBemba said:


> Betta Macrostomas Very nice
> 
> I thought you were going to let me know if you could get any?
> 
> Link to spawning : simply amazing !!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Cypher said:


> Aw damit! GOOD GUESS!
> 
> Yeah actually I do plan on bringing in more pairs from Hermanus. I have to find the people first - these fish NOT are your everyday aquarium fish like platies or guppies and don't sell for a song. I'm trying to build a list of definite buyers first, get their commitment then bring them in. Otherwise its just not financially feasible. Temba, if you're still interested in getting a pair or more - please PM me your contact info and details and I'll add you to the list of people. If and when I get enough people, I'll let everyone know and we'll all proceed to the next step.
> 
> ...


I'll take fry I am not picky


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Handsome!!!! I always wanted to keep macs on day! :3


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

That spawning routine is SOOO amazing!!


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

One really cool thing about mouthbrooding bettas is that because mouthbrooding developed many times from nest-building species, each mouthbrooding species does things differently. I've only spawned B.falx, and they follow a somewhat different script.

Those youtube videos are wonderful! Great photography and editing!


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

LOL. I hate to break it to you Tbemba, but one of the reasons Betta Macrostomas retain their high value is the fact that though they breed readily in captivity, raising the fry to adulthood remains very difficult for most people. So you may be waiting a long, long time. If the if the fry do reach adulthood, they again are sold at the value of their parents because of the time, effort and finances invested in raising them - just like L046 zebra plecos.



TBemba said:


> I'll take fry I am not picky


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I like the song I wish I knew what she was singing  

I want them because of the way they breed. I would appreciate just watching them but I would have no idea how to raise that many fry


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Cid, they're AWESOME! Not only are they beautiful, but their antics and personalities make them even more endearing! More about that later. 



Ciddian said:


> Handsome!!!! I always wanted to keep macs on day! :3


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

*MOAR PICHARS - As promised.*

More pictures - apologies for my lack of photography skills, dirty tank glass and poor picture quality in advanced!

First, abit of information on Betta Macrostomas.

My Pair of Macrostomas are the Brunei Variant. Until recently, Betta Macrostomas were thought only to be found exclusively in the Sultanate of Brunei - being their national fish (thus named 'Brunei Beauty') and protected by the Sultan of Brunei. They can only be caught and traded with the Sultan's express permission. In the past few years however, some type localities of B. Macrostomas have been found in Malaysia - in areas bordering very close to the Sultanate of Brunei. The unusual thing to note is that the Macs caught on the Malaysian side of the border aren't as richly colored as the ones caught in Brunei. There hasn't been proper research or explanation as to why. Perhaps their diet or slight variations in water chemistry? I don't know.

How do you tell a Brunei Macrostoma from a Malaysian caught one? Color. Brunei ones tend to be more richly colored, with deeper and darker tones as well as bright and strong contrast and highlights. Some LFS in Singapore did carry Macs, but mostly the Malaysian variants. Unfortunately, you have to have 'connections' to know who and where to get your Brunei strain of Macs - all of which are domestically breed and raised as it's not often the Sultan of Brunei gives permission to catch these fish in his land.

*OKAY. HERE ARE THE PICTURES!*

Daisy: Everyone knows that Male Macrostomas are the more colorful of the species, but IMO, female Macs are also quite attractive! Note the large scales and the iridescent blue of the pelvic fins as well as fringing the caudal and dorsal fins.

Without flash









With flash









Daisy Doing her best impression of 'little miss piggy'









Here is Bruiser.

With flash.


















Without flash. (Had alot of floating plants when this picture was taken)









Bruiser showing off.









Notice the large beautiful scales of both fish 




























Well, that's it for now!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Lovely!!! Bruiser's face is just to die for :3


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Aw thanks Cid! I forgot to tell you guys why I named them so.

Daisy, she's like most girls,  quite the 'ham' when it comes to attention, first to greet me waggin her tail (they both do that when they see me) LOL. Always at the front of the tank - and curious. 

Bruiser. Heh! When Hermanus sent me the fish using one of his friends as a 'mule' to get into Singapore, he individually packed each fish in no less than 3 layers of thick plastic bags, then had them placed in a nice small styrofoam box. So when I finally opened up the box, I found that the male had bitten and punctured through 2 layers of the plastic bags that he was in! So basically he was right on the razors edge of unwittingly killing himself trying to escape lol. It's just a testament to his moxy and feisty-ness. . Thus I named him 'Bruiser'.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

XD That's hilarious! I didn't think they had that much personality. I pegged them as being a shy fish


----------

